# non riesco ad aggiornare

## sacchi

Ciao a tutti!

se faccio un emerge world mi esce:

```
WARNING: One or more updates/rebuilds have been skipped due to a dependency conflict:

dev-python/pycairo:0

  (dev-python/pycairo-1.19.1:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) USE="-doc -examples -test" PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_7 -pypy3 -python3_6 -python3_8 -python3_9" conflicts with

    >=dev-python/pycairo-1.11.1[python_targets_python2_7(-),python_targets_python3_7(-),-python_single_target_python2_7(-),-python_single_target_python3_6(-),-python_single_target_python3_7(-),-python_single_target_python3_8(-),-python_single_target_python3_9(-)] required by (dev-python/pygobject-3.36.1:3/3::gentoo, installed) USE="cairo -examples -test" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_7 -python3_6 -python3_8 -python3_9"
```

Come posso uscirne?

Molte grazie!

Lorenzo

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Prova a rimuovere il  supporto a python2_7 al pacchetto dev-python/pygobject:3

----------

## sacchi

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Prova a rimuovere il  supporto a python2_7 al pacchetto dev-python/pygobject:3

 

Ciao e grazie!

Se ho ben capito il tuo consiglio, ho aggiunto la riga:

```
dev-python/pygobject:3 -python2_7
```

al file /etc/portage/package.use.

Purtroppo non è cambiato nulla.

Posso fare altre prove?

Ciao e grazie!

Lorenzo

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *sacchi wrote:*   

> Se ho ben capito il tuo consiglio, ho aggiunto la riga:
> 
> ```
> dev-python/pygobject:3 -python2_7
> ```
> ...

 

Perche' la sintassi corretta e' dev-python/pygobject:3 -python_targets_python2_7 oppure dev-python/pygobject:3 PYTHON_TARGETS: -python2_7.

----------

## sacchi

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *sacchi wrote:*   Se ho ben capito il tuo consiglio, ho aggiunto la riga:
> 
> ```
> dev-python/pygobject:3 -python2_7
> ```
> ...

 

Ha funzionato, grazie!!!

Ma da cosa hai capito che il problema era quello?

L

----------

## fedeliallalinea

In questo caso il messaggio te lo dice (non sempre e' chiaro)

```
  (dev-python/pycairo-1.19.1:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) USE="-doc -examples -test" PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_7 -pypy3 -python3_6 -python3_8 -python3_9" conflicts with

    >=dev-python/pycairo-1.11.1[python_targets_python2_7(-),python_targets_python3_7(-),-python_single_target_python2_7(-),-python_single_target_python3_6(-),-python_single_target_python3_7(-),-python_single_target_python3_8(-),-python_single_target_python3_9(-)] required by (dev-python/pygobject-3.36.1:3/3::gentoo, installed) USE="cairo -examples -test" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_7 -python3_6 -python3_8 -python3_9"
```

Infatti la prima linea ti dice che dev-python/pycairo-1.19.1 e' schedulato per essere aggiornato con solo il target python3_7 (e come si vede non ha il target a python2_7) ma va in conflitto con dev-python/pycairo-1.11.1 che e' necessario a dev-python/pygobject-3.36.1, nella seconda linea, perche' ha abilitato anche il target python2_7.

Devo dire che questi messaggi non sono molto intuitivi ma ci si puo' arrivare con un po' di logica.

----------

## sacchi

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Devo dire che questi messaggi non sono molto intuitivi ma ci si puo' arrivare con un po' di logica.

 

Ora che mi hai dato questa dritta sì, ci potrò arrivare!

Ancora molte grazie!

L

----------

## sabayonino

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Devo dire che questi messaggi non sono molto intuitivi ma ci si puo' arrivare con un po' di logica.

 

Hai pienamente ragione.  Diciamo che la sintassi non è strutturata molto bene.

Per chi ancora riesce a muoversi in questi meandri , ci si arriva, ma quando ci sono delle ipendenze ricorsive tra molti pachetti  e ti scappa di non leggere correttamente una flag , c'è da diventare scemi   :Laughing: 

----------

## belze

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *sacchi wrote:*   Se ho ben capito il tuo consiglio, ho aggiunto la riga:
> 
> ```
> dev-python/pygobject:3 -python2_7
> ```
> ...

 

GRAZIE

----------

